# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > سوال: کار با فایل ها در سی شارپ اندروید در یونیتی

## Mohammad.J.Fathi

سلام بر اعضای محترم انجمن.

من با یونیتی یه بازی اندروید ساختم و میخوام یه متنی رو تو یه فایل تو موبایل در یک پوشه ذخیره کنم چه کدی باید بنویسم؟

----------

